# عرض رمضان لا يفوتك



## زهرةالوادى (3 يونيو 2013)

لا يفوتك

 أقوى عروض رمضان على قنوات المرقاب الفضائية

120 نشرة إعلانية عبارة عن 
60 إعلان على قناة المرقاب الأولى 
60 إعلان على قناة المرقاب الثانية 
مدة الإعلان الواحد 15 ثانية 
بمعدل 4 إعلانات يوميا طوال شهر رمضان المبارك

فقط بـــــ 3000 ريال

لماذا المرقاب ؟
المرقاب من أعلى القنوات الشعبية مشاهدة 
جمهور قنوات المرقاب من المواطنين السعوديين 
من قطاعات مختلفة من الجمهور .. رجال .. وسيدات 
نضمن لعملاء المرقاب مردود إعلاني عالي من خلال مرونة عالية جدا في التعامل 
يحصل عميل المرقاب على خصومات خاصة على السعر كلما زادت عدد الباقات 
إعلانك في قنوات المرقاب يحقق هدفك 
إمكانية عمل تصميم الإعلان مجانا إذا تم حجز أكثر من باقة 
هدايا قيمة مجانية للمعلنين 

جوال : 0506636697 
[email protected]




​


----------

